# diseases/parasites from uncooked seafood???



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

I want to know if raw seafood fed to your piranhas can cause them to catch illnesses from the raw fish in question? I feed all kinds of fresh fish and I'm just wondering what is possible


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Highly unlikely I would say, its not like in the wild they go and cook their prey before they eat it. Also I've heard that when you freeze the food it kills any potential parasite in the seafood.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

E-thug, your a ****! lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I am pretty sure that in the Amazon Basin there are no chefs underwater, cooking food for the piranhas.









Feed them raw food always.
Their digestive systems are way different than ours.
They can not only _handle_ it, they require it.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

never had a problem with mines... so i'd say it'll be okay


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Raw fish straight from a lake could have parasites, but not if its frozen before you feed it to your fish.


----------



## iammikeol (Jun 18, 2009)

HAHA chef boyar-P

howda like your fish, raw.. raw.. or raw..

but yea good post ive allways wondered that. i think slightly spoiled beefheart messed with my fish.


----------



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

all jokes aside. piranhas in the wild are infested with parasites, so are the food they eat (often dead food) 
were not raising piranhas like in the wild, we want them free of disease & parasites first off, secondly we want them to grow fast and be active. so throw that notion of whats good in the wild is good for me out the window. second thought to think hard about is..seafood is marine, its not freshwater, thats a whole nother disease bag of goodies. now I'm not trying to be a ashhol, I feed my serra's fillets, shrimps, & squids of all sorts, but I do believe in freezing everything ahead of time. its not a antiseptic but I do believe it works to kill of most regular diseases passed from prey to predator. the only reason I am so anal about what goes in my water is because I put some live saltwater clams from the seafood store into my tanks and lost about $400 worth of african cichlids and 8 beautifull 4" RB's in the period of 4 days trying to figure out wtf was wrong with my tanks. bacteria is alive, parasites just need a host. dont forget that.


----------

